# Wound Vac Placement



## t.rock.tara (May 22, 2009)

Can anyone tell me if a surgeon does an excision of pilonidal cyst with wound vac placement, is it correct to code 97605 or 97606 for the placement of the wound vac?


----------



## heathermc (May 26, 2009)

Yes those are the correct codes.  You would have to add the length x's the width x's depth to find the correct code.


----------



## KeriH423 (May 26, 2009)

I agree with heathermc. The wound vac placement is billable in addition to the cyst removal.


----------



## t.rock.tara (May 26, 2009)

Thanks very much for everyones help!!


----------



## Hopp (Jun 3, 2009)

Just curious!  What if the wound vac is being placed by someone other than the surgeon? 
Deb, CPC


----------

